# A beautiful idea



## avni (Mar 15, 2014)

I think same!lain:


----------



## SuddenLife (Jun 2, 2015)

Very true. Reminds me of some quotes I stumbled upon myself:
"If you remove the potential for bad art, you also remove the potential for great art."

As someone with unhealthy amounts of self-doubt, I find it good to remind myself of these things every now and then. 

We just need to keep going forward, don't we?


----------

